# Civil war era type clothing?



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I highly recommend Reconstructing History!
I don't do Civil War per se. The group I belong to does Golden Age of Piracy re-enactment, which is early for U.S. Civil War era. That site, however, has plenty from both time periods. I also recommend G.G. Godwin for accessories and such.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

They sell civil war costumes on ebay


----------



## MassMax (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have any direct experience with them (I'm a pirate guy myself), but here are some Civil War era outfitters to get you started:


Mercury Supply Company Sutler

CJ Daley Historical Reproductions

The Quartermaster Shop

C&C Sutlery

Dell's Leather Works

**** River Merchantile

Allen's Laurel Hill Sutlery

1860 Garments by Glenda

Good luck!


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Booterbunz said:


> Last year I was led to a link from one of the posts on the forum but I can't seem to find it. The link was for a website where one could purchase Civil war era *clothing made for reenactments at incredibly affordable rates*. Does anybody have any other sites with actual clothing vs the inexpensive costume sites? Tia!



Not to burst your bubble, but I have met a couple Civil War Reenactors and they are always asked about their outfits. A full uniform, even some period clothing will go for a couple thousand .. its a very expensive hobby


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not looking for a uniform Dullahan, more like a dress from that era. I saw them on a website last year, made to your measurements for approximately $100. I want something that won't fall apart if washed...so a regular costume is a no go. 

Thank you for the links everybody...on my way to check them out!


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

recommend 
http://www.jas-townsend.com/
and 
http://www.fcsutler.com/

have bought from both of them and highly recommend them.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

http://www.fcsutler.com/ is a very good website and is where I bought my Civil War uniform. I know you are looking more for 1860's civilian type of clothing and they do sell that type of clothing on there. They have it all. Shoes, hats, shirts, pants, the works. The price tag isn't too bad either depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

jas townsend has more civilian tpye clothing. Also if you want to make yourself there are some patterns out there from mccalls i think.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd love to be able to sew costumes and whatnot. Sad thing too, I have a sewing machine but can't figure out how to thread the stink in bobbin! LoL


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

try this .... they always have great prices...never bought from them but saving it for just in case.....http://stores.ebay.com/Geechlark


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

you should not have4 the "thread" the bobbin.. It shoudl be a matter of winding the bobbin and then putting it in its carriage. (depending ont eh type of sewing machine) If it is a "drop in" style bobbin it is very very easy.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I think it's a drop in type of bobbin but I can't get the thread to go around or through it, whatever it does?!. Maybe my mother in law could help me or something? It's frustrating...lol..and embarrassing!


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

What is the maker and model of the sewing machine? I will pm you on how to fix it. Unless it is like bernina or expensive pfapp or husQ, you have to run the thread once you drop the bobbin in, over a couple places. there should be picture of how to do it. With the model and manufacturer of machine i can figure it out.


----------

